# Problemi con emerge --sync [Risolto]

## ReDirEct__

Salve a tutti... è un pò di tempo che nn riesco più a sincare.... emerge --sync mi da questo errore:

```
Welcome to owl.gentoo.org

 

Server Address : 64.127.121.98

Contact Name   : mirror-admin@gentoo.org

Hardware       : 4 x Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 2.40GHz, 1024MB RAM 

 

 

Please note: common gentoo-netiquette says you should not sync more

than once a day.  Users who abuse the rsync.gentoo.org rotation

may be added to a temporary ban list.

 

 

MOTD brought to you by motd-o-matic, version 0.3

receiving file list ... done

timestamp.chk

Number of files: 1

Number of files transferred: 1

Total file size: 32 bytes

Total transferred file size: 32 bytes

Literal data: 32 bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 32

File list generation time: 0.001 seconds

File list transfer time: 0.000 seconds

Total bytes sent: 203

Total bytes received: 543

sent 203 bytes  received 543 bytes  213.14 bytes/sec

total size is 32  speedup is 0.04

Welcome to owl.gentoo.org

 

Server Address : 64.127.121.98

Contact Name   : mirror-admin@gentoo.org

Hardware       : 4 x Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 2.40GHz, 1024MB RAM 

 

 

Please note: common gentoo-netiquette says you should not sync more

than once a day.  Users who abuse the rsync.gentoo.org rotation

may be added to a temporary ban list.

 

 

MOTD brought to you by motd-o-matic, version 0.3

receiving file list ... rsync error: timeout in data send/receive (code 30) at i                                                           

o.c(171) [sender=2.6.8]

rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (1960049 bytes received so far) [receiver]

rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(465) [receive                                                           

r=2.6.8]

>>> Retrying...

```

Qualcuno ne sa qualcosa? Sapreste darmi una mano?Last edited by ReDirEct__ on Sat Nov 11, 2006 1:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scen

Hai per caso impostato un server RSYNC personalizzato, in /etc/make.conf?

Postaci il contenuto di

```

emerge --info

```

----------

## bender86

```
rsync error: timeout in data send/receive (code 30) at io.c(171)
```

Semplicemente il server rsyncd non risponde. Potrebbe essere inattivo, oppure ci sono problemi nella rete.

Prova a metterne un'altro, tipo rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

----------

## ReDirEct__

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Hai per caso impostato un server RSYNC personalizzato, in /etc/make.conf?
> 
> Postaci il contenuto di
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ecco l'emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.1-r1 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-ge  

ntoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3  

800+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.5

Last Sync: Mon, 30 Oct 2006 23:00:01 +0000

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shu  

tdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr  

/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf  

/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms  

/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/  

distributions/gentoo"

LANG="it_IT@euro"

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress   

--force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/d  

istfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X a52 aac alsa apache2 arts berkdb bitmap-fonts bitmap-fots browserpl  

ugin bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr dvdread   

elibc_glibc encode esd fortran gdbm gnome gpm gtk gtk2 hal iconv imagemagick inp  

ut_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_vmmouse ipv6 isdnlog jpeg   

kde kdeenablefinal kernel_linux libg++ linguas_it mad mjpeg mp3 mysql mysqli ncu  

rses nfs nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia opengl oss pam pcre perl png ppds ppp  

d python qt qt3 readline reflection samba seamonkey session spl ssl tcpd truetyp  

e-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU v4l video_cards_fbdev video_cards_  

nv video_cards_nvidia video_cards_vesa video_cards_vmware vorbis wxwindows xine   

xorg xvid zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA  

_OPTS

```

----------

## fbcyborg

prova con:

```
SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

----------

## kingrebound

ciao...sono un paio di giorni che non riesco piu a syncare...arrivo qui

```

Server Address : 140.211.166.165

Contact Name   : mirror-admin@gentoo.org

Hardware       : 2 x Pentium III (Katmai), 2432MB RAM

Please note: common gentoo-netiquette says you should not sync more

than once a day.  Users who abuse the rsync.gentoo.org rotation

may be added to a temporary ban list.

MOTD brought to you by motd-o-matic, version 0.3

receiving file list ...

```

e poi si ferma....

qualcuno ha idee?

se serve ecco emerge --info 

```

Portage 2.1.1-r1 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Thu, 09 Nov 2006 17:00:01 +0000

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X acpi allegro alsa applet async atm bash-completion berkdb binary-drivers bitmap-fonts bittorrent bmpx bonobo bootsplash buttons c++ cairo ccache cdparanoia cdr cdrom cli cpudetection cracklib crypt css ctype cvs dhcp disk-cache dpms dri dvb dvbplayer dvd dvdr dvdread elibc_glibc emacs emoticon festival ffmpeg firefox fping gaim gdbm gimp gkrellm glade glut gmail gnomedb gpm gstreamer010 gtk gtk2 gvim hal hddtemp howl iconv input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 irc jack jack-tmpfs java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kernel_linux lame libg++ libsexy lm_sensors mad mbrola miknod mmx mmxext-mozilla mono mp3 mpeg mpeg2 mplayer msn ncurses nfs nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin pam pcre pdf perl pic png postgres ppds pppd psyco python rar readline real reflection rhythmbox samba session spl sse ssl stream svg swat tcpd tetex tiff truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU video_cards_fglrx video_cards_radeon video_cards_vesa wifi win32codecs wma xchat xine xorg xpm xscreensaver xvid zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## bender86

 *kingrebound wrote:*   

> ciao...sono un paio di giorni che non riesco piu a syncare...arrivo qui
> 
> ```
> 
> Server Address : 140.211.166.165
> ...

 

Si ferma che vuol dire? A me rimane fermo lì per un bel po' (complice il cavo di rete un po' andato), poi continua. Hai provato a lasciarlo andare? E a cambiare server SYNC?

----------

## .:chrome:.

prova questo:

```
SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

----------

## fbcyborg

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> prova questo:
> 
> ```
> SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
> ```
> ...

 

ma non è lo stesso che ho detto io prima??? non vi funziona????

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> prova con:
> 
> ```
> SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

>  *.:chrome:. wrote:*   prova questo:
> 
> ```
> SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
> ```
> ...

 

perdonami. ho risposto alla domanda senza fare caso che avevi già risposto tu.

mea culpa che ero distratto  :Smile: 

----------

## ReDirEct__

si... ma in ogni caso nn riesco a syncare... neammeno con quel server... che può essere ??? Problema di firewall forse?

----------

## fbcyborg

Già provato a fare

```
emerge-webrsync
```

  :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

oppure con 

```
SYNC="rsync://193.190.198.20/gentoo-portage"
```

----------

## ReDirEct__

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Già provato a fare
> 
> ```
> emerge-webrsync
> ```
> ...

 

ho provato con emerge-webrsync ma niente da fare... 

Ora provo con il server con quest altro server...

Edit: Come nn detto... ora sta syncando... grazie a tutti... penso sia stato un prob di server... metto il tag risolto

----------

